# Any cubers from/in West Virginia (The state)?



## LukasCubes (Jan 7, 2021)

I might as well put this back as I just saw like 3 other threads asking this but havent replied in years so I might as well bring it back. Just a simple question. I only know 5 othe people who can solve a 3x3 that lives in West Virginia. My uncle (Average-4 minutes), my younger cousin (Average-1 or 1 and a half minutes), my ELA teachers grandson (I dont know he just learned to solve it last week), someone I know from school (2ish minutes), and someone from the northern panhandle. All I want to know is do you live in West Virginia?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

__





CubingUSA - State Rankings







cubingusa.org


----------

